# Comcast M-Card Availability



## ram8704 (Apr 9, 2010)

This is my first post so bear with me. I am looking to get a tivo premier, and I went to my local comcast center to see if the have m-cards in stock. I was told they do not carry them at all. This is strange since a lot of people on here seem to be able to get them from their center. I live in Boston MA if that helps. I just find it silly to pay for a guy to bring a card. I don't need them to set it up. This is getting on my nerves. Any info will be helpful.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

When I had the first 2 of my CableCARDs installed 2 years ago, all they had was M-cards. I didn't look but I think I just got two more M-cards.

Methinks the Comcast people you talked to don't know squat from M-cards. Just order and don't sign off on the install if the tech actually shows up with an S-Card.


----------



## ram8704 (Apr 9, 2010)

So I can just order the card without the install?


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

ram8704 said:


> So I can just order the card without the install?


Don't think so. Comcast's policy is to do a truck roll. I gotta think that they have enough of a problem just walking their own techs through the hassle. Mere civilians are likely to freak.


----------



## CraigK (Jun 9, 2006)

netringer said:


> Don't think so. Comcast's policy is to do a truck roll. I gotta think that they have enough of a problem just walking their own techs through the hassle. Mere civilians are likely to freak.


Depends on where your Comcast service is. Several members here that are in the Seattle area (including myself) have done self-installs (usually without incident).


----------



## cruiserandmax (Apr 7, 2008)

CraigK said:


> Depends on where your Comcast service is. Several members here that are in the Seattle area (including myself) have done self-installs (usually without incident).


In San Francisco you can just walk to the local Comcast store an ask for an M-card, and they'll give you one to go home with so you can plug it into your device and do the rest of the setup over the phone any time (24x7)


----------



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

netringer said:


> Don't think so. Comcast's policy is to do a truck roll. I gotta think that they have enough of a problem just walking their own techs through the hassle. Mere civilians are likely to freak.


 I am in the the Tacoma Wa area. I went in and picked up my m-card. It depends on what area you are in.


----------



## ObiWanJenkins (Dec 31, 2004)

netringer said:


> Don't think so. Comcast's policy is to do a truck roll. I gotta think that they have enough of a problem just walking their own techs through the hassle. Mere civilians are likely to freak.


The issue with cable card tech-only installs is about the equipment. The cards are quite expensive, and my experience with SIKs is that a great many consumers think they know alot more than they do. Comcast is protecting its investment. For every one of you that can get it up and running quickly and easily, there are 1000 people that will break the things and then blame Comcast, costing a truck roll and a new piece of equipment.


----------



## riekl (Jan 29, 2001)

ObiWanJenkins said:


> The issue with cable card tech-only installs is about the equipment. The cards are quite expensive, and my experience with SIKs is that a great many consumers think they know alot more than they do. Comcast is protecting its investment. For every one of you that can get it up and running quickly and easily, there are 1000 people that will break the things and then blame Comcast, costing a truck roll and a new piece of equipment.


This rationale would sound great and even logical. If only .. Comcast didn't have a problem sending home $600 HD DVR's with mere consumers to hook up themselves.

Your line of reasoning == fail


----------



## ram8704 (Apr 9, 2010)

Just ordered my premiere. I envy all you guys that can get the cards yourselves. Half the time comcast comes to my house they she my house find out I'm in the tech field and ask for a job. Yet I'm paying them to do something I can do with my toes.


----------



## Rich8899 (Aug 21, 2004)

RAMS...

Comcast in MA does have cards. Order the truck roll and if they can't get the card they'll credit your bill $20. It only took 2 truck rolls to get mine in Medway MA


----------



## ldobson (Jan 18, 2004)

Unfortunately the Comcast Cable Card systems are very clunky, and most of the time it takes direct communication to the head-end to make it work. Even with direct communication to head-end it often requires they send several staged hits and try multiple cards to get them to work. I had an install a few days a go, the technician was very knowledgeable and had his own Series 3, still it took two cable cards and lots of attempts by sending a staged hit and refresh to the box to make it work. in all these cases trying to get the box past the "Waiting for CP Auth..." can be frustrating.


----------



## vansmack (Dec 1, 2003)

cruiserandmax said:


> In San Francisco you can just walk to the local Comcast store an ask for an M-card, and they'll give you one to go home with so you can plug it into your device and do the rest of the setup over the phone any time (24x7)


Yep. Or an online tech chat session will work too.


----------

